# Learning this crappie Crappie fishery



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Went out this afternoon. Learning so much each trip. Still waste to much time on spots with short fish.3 trips in on a shity lake between side scan and forward imagery. I’m gona be where I need to be in a few more trips.Just a heads up to you guys that have a hard time finding them in the winter. From what I am seeing tops are where little fish are the keeper fish suspend way off the structure. Big fish was 1.76 wasted most of the afternoon Catching 8 to 8 3/4 inch fish.Then made myself get right and fish for keepers.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks and sounds like you've just about got it all dialed in ! Nice mess of crappie !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

when we gonna cookem? nice catch there, wilson.
jack


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

I love crappie but yellow perch is my new favorite fresh water fish


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Bigwill4life said:


> I love crappie but yellow perch is my new favorite fresh water fish
> View attachment 1085549
> View attachment 1085549


 wish we had those here


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Need to get you a bamboo steamer for that mess of crappie.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Did you catch the Black Crappie and the White on the same spot or different?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

KPTN said:


> Did you catch the Black Crappie and the White on the same spot or different?


segregation, kennith? not on this forum. equality and equity. lol.
jack


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jwilson1978 said:


> View attachment 1085546


Ain't nothing wrong with that!!


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> segregation, kennith? not on this forum. equality and equity. lol.
> jack


No such thing when it comes to crappie Jack!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

KPTN said:


> Did you catch the Black Crappie and the White on the same spot or different?


Yes the bigger whites were under the blacks


----------



## Flyguide7 (Jan 29, 2014)

Bigwill4life said:


> I love crappie but yellow perch is my new favorite fresh water fish
> View attachment 1085549
> View attachment 1085549


Lake Martin has some really big yellow perch.


----------

